# MySQL installation



## philo_neo (May 8, 2013)

*H*i,

*I* try to install MySQL server. *I* read this post http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/freebsd-installation.html. *I* have errors:


```
root@dct-armani:/usr/ports/databases/mysql51-client # make reinstall            ===>  Installing for mysql-client-5.1.69

===>  mysql-client-5.1.69 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      mysql-client-5.5.28

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** [check-install-conflicts] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-client.
*** [reinstall] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-client.
root@dct-armani:/usr/ports/databases/mysql51-client #
```

*R*egards 
Phil


----------



## mad0 (May 8, 2013)

> ```
> *** [check-install-conflicts] Error code 1
> ```



You're trying install mysql-client-5.1.69 (not server) but you have already mysql-client-5.5.28.

You need to install mysql55-server:


```
[root@host] [19:48:44] [/]#  cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server/
[root@host] [19:48:52] [/usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server]#  make install clean
```


----------



## ShelLuser (May 8, 2013)

Judging from the errors it appears as if you're trying to install an older version of databases/mysql-client while a newer version is already present. Which makes me wonder why you'd want to do such a thing?

_Edit:_

The right approach at this time to install MySQL server would be:


```
# cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server
# make install clean
```

Even so, I would first make sure that the server hasn't already been installed, try using something like `# pkg_info | grep mysql` and make sure it doesn't list anything resembling mysql-server.


----------



## setevoy (May 9, 2013)

If you really need 5.1 *MySQL* (why?) you can just remove old package with `# pkg_delete mysql-client-5.5.28`. If you get errors like 
	
	



```
pkg_delete: package â€˜mysql-client-5.5.28â€² is required by these other packages
```
 then you can use the -f (force) option: `# pkg_delete -f mysql-client-5.5.28`.


----------



## philo_neo (May 11, 2013)

*GUI to MySQL*

hi,
thanks for your help. 
Mysql is started, now i search the gui tools to Mysql.
i have tested two gui:
1/ mysql-workbench five dot two are not supported.
2/ i try pydbdesigner but i have build errors :

Hi,

Thanks for your help. MySQL is started. I'm now searching for the GUI tools for MySQL. I have tried two GUIs:

databases/mysql-workbench52 is not supported
I tried databases/pydbdesigner, but I have the following build errors

```
root@dct-armani:/usr/ports/databases/pydbdesigner # make reinstall
===>  pydbdesigner-0.1.4.1_4 selected a null or invalid wxWidgets version.
*** [reinstall] Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/databases/pydbdesigner.
root@dct-armani:/usr/ports/databases/pydbdesigner #
```
invalid wxWidgets version, some one can tell about this widgets.
Invalid wxWidgets version; can someone tell me about these widgets?

Regards
Phil


----------



## cpm@ (May 11, 2013)

```
root@dct-armani:/usr/ports/databases/pydbdesigner # make reinstall
===>  pydbdesigner-0.1.4.1_4 selected a null or invalid wxWidgets version.
*** [reinstall] Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/databases/pydbdesigner.
```

This message explains well what the problem is and why it fails to build.

Submit a PR to port's maintainer to commit necessary changes.


----------

